# 84 lumber building package



## jaredhvay (Jul 9, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone has ever used an 84 Lumber building package? 

They have a handful of house plans with the majority of the building materials for each plan approximately priced out. 

I plan to build a house next year for my family and it seems less daunting having some ballpark prices for house plans versus starting from scratch.

I am a licensed GC; just have never built an entire house. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Why not figure out material needed and have them quote it. Along with other lumberyards. I've looked into it but it isn't any cheaper.


----------



## jaredhvay (Jul 9, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. I was curious if the materials were discounted using their plans; thanks for clarifying.


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

Do your own take-off then fax the take-off to a couple different yards. If you have the yards do the take-offs they will have different numbers so they won't be comparable.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Exactly, and I've never liked the idea of letting someone else do your takeoffs for the simple reason that you might use material in a different way.


----------



## Jspike (Sep 6, 2012)

I used to wotk at 84 and when I was there the materials weren't really discounted any more than if you did your own takeoff and bought everything from them. Actually you could probably get a better deal doing your own takeoff. One thing to remember about the package is that they have it figured for the bare minimum on every product.


----------

